# Detroit Radio Control Car Club to host July races at Emagine Theater in Canton



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

The Detroit Radio Control Car Club will host the TDM Charity Series Race (July 17th) and Midwest Series Race (July 23-24th) At the Emagine Theater in Canton. 

For those of you who are unfamiliar with these events, The DRCCC will be hosting nitro classes only(1/8th 4wd, 1/10th outlaw, and 1/10th gas touring) for these 2 events inline with the Midwest Series classes. 

There will be a *DRCCC club meeting * to discuss our upcoming Midwest Series and TDM series races on Thursday,* June 23rd @ 7 pm.* This meeting is greatly important because we need to spend most of the time planning for our Midwest series and Tdm races in July. If you can help with hosting please attend, if you cannot make it call me if you can help with something.

ERRA Bowers And Associates

17277 W Ten Mile Road
Southfield MI 48075 

Its just East of Southfield Road on the south side.

Here's the good news: Let this serve as a official notice that we have plans to host these events July 17th, 23-24th at Emagine Canton Movie theater in the east parking lot. It may be the the best venue we've ever had. The asphault is perfectly smooth and fine grain. Its also in a great location in Canton. Our visitors will be happy to be there. Also In case there's any thing that does go wrong I have a fall back location that is already authorized. So I'm told that if things go well with emagine this year, we may be able to discuss hosting more events after.

As far as our hopes of building a permanent track, I keep turning over stones and finding nothing, but usually leads to something else. My latest attempt of finding land for a track at the Oakland Sportsman's Club has failed, despite their hopefull intentions for it, there was no land they had that seemed feasible. I must say everyone can help with this. Call up your city or county parks director where you reside and just ask or tell them you have a nice toy car and no where to race. Call me, and I'll give you a packet of information to send them, or I'll send it.

Stay tuned and I hope to see u at the next club meeting!

Thanks,
Tom Kelley
248.872.6531


----------

